# Hello, is manicure & pedicure at home that easy?



## Daisy Watson (Apr 11, 2016)

Breaking away to the salon for a manicure and pedicure is the ultimate treat, but when time and money are limited, this is next best bet. I am not the expert, always have some problem painting my nails, do you paint it at home?


----------



## livelaughmakeup (Apr 11, 2016)

For me it wasn't easy. Lol It turned out a mess. I would look for youtube videos. There might be some helpful tips on there.


----------



## Daisy Watson (Apr 14, 2016)

livelaughmakeup said:


> For me it wasn't easy. Lol It turned out a mess. I would look for youtube videos. There might be some helpful tips on there.


Same situation here, but nails design is kind of difficult for me to operate, always watch what they do in video, hard to learn it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trish78 (Dec 20, 2018)

I can paint shellac on my own nails at home. But honestly it's impossible for me to do nail art. Nowadays they have a lot of cute stickers &amp; nail stamps and they make it work easier for you at home. Unless you like something that is not available in nail stamps but required to be done by free hand, and you want it so much then yahh you have to go see a nail tech to get it done for ya.


----------

